# dudas sobre instalacion de audio para carro



## Karloz2006 (Sep 16, 2006)

he instalado un audio para carro, pero al parecer no lo instale del todo bien, 
el problema que tengo es que al apagar el vehiculo se me resetea la configuracion del equipo
y se me borran las memorias de las emisoras, entonces debo de volver a configurarlo cada vez que lo enciendo.

Ademas que tambien se me resetea el reloj del tablero del carro, y las luces de la cabina
no me encienden cuando esta apagdo el vehiculo....

alguien me puede ayudar ????


----------



## Dario Vega (Sep 16, 2006)

En los automóviles hay dos circuitos de 12 V, los que tienen esta tensión solo cuando el vehículo esta encendido y los que tienen 12 V todo el tiempo, aun estando apagado.
Parece que has utilizado la alimentación del primer caso y deberías haber usado la del segundo. Con el vehículo apagado y un multímetro (o si no tienes una lámpara de 12 V) puedes encontrar los circuitos siempre alimentados, pero asegúrate que esta alimentacíon incluya alguno de los fusibles que ya tiene el vehículo o ponle uno.

Exitos

Darío


----------



## Karloz2006 (Sep 16, 2006)

aqui te he dibujado el conector original del vehiculo con el color de las lineas
que lleva.

creo que lo que me decis,  se refiere a las lineas verdes donde he puesto simbolos de interrogacion ( ??? ).

talvez me podrias explicar como funciona esto, 

espero tu respuesta, gracias


----------



## crazysound (Sep 19, 2006)

Karloz2006 dijo:
			
		

> aqui te he dibujado el conector original del vehiculo con el color de las lineas
> que lleva.
> 
> creo que lo que me decis,  se refiere a las lineas verdes donde he puesto simbolos de interrogacion ( ??? ).
> ...



Hola Karlos, lo más fácil es llevar - fusible mediante - un cable directamente a la batería.

Chau!


----------

